# Looking to work for someone for cheap just to learn in MA



## thenewguy (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Contractors,

Im in Massachusetts north of boston (lowell area). Im looking to work to learn the business. I have a truck. Some tools. I have experience in light plumbing and hvac if that helps. If anyone is interested in another person to help out feel free to email me. Ready to work now. I just want to work and learn. God bless.

[email protected]

All the best,


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

thenewguy said:


> Hi Contractors,
> 
> Im in Massachusetts north of boston (lowell area). Im looking to work to learn the business. I have a truck. Some tools. I have experience in light plumbing and hvac if that helps. If anyone is interested in another person to help out feel free to email me. Ready to work now. I just want to work and learn. God bless.
> 
> ...


What do you me by "Learn the business"??
You have some experience in light plumbing and hvac?
Are you looking for a "Job"?
What are you looking to "Learn"?
It's not hard to cut grass, pick up some trash, board up a window, etc..
Are you looking to "Learn" how to do these things, or are you looking to "Learn" how to run a business, "Learn" where to get work, "Learn" things that someone else put their hard earned blood, sweat, and tears into and you just want to tag along and take notes so you can become that guys competition?
If you are looking for a job or work then why would you work for "Cheap" as you say? Why not get paid what you are worth?
So are you looking to be put into a truck with some other workers sent out to do jobs, or are you looking to ride along with the boss as some kind of assistant learning the business. 
Which one is it?
I have a guess, but want to hear it from you.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

You'd be better off posting your services on homeadvisor or thumbtack. In this business you're basically asking someone to train their competition in their own area. Not likely to happen. This industry is too cut throat.


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 30, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> What do you me by "Learn the business"??
> You have some experience in light plumbing and hvac?
> Are you looking for a "Job"?
> What are you looking to "Learn"?
> ...


By learn the buisness I mean exactly that. I read that there are very specific photograph requirements that someone who thinks the job is just "cut grass and pick up some trash" may not be aware of. Ive read that there are little things that if you dont do they wont pay. These little details and nuances are what Im looking for. I really think there is more to it than just "cut grass and pick up some trash" but I could be wrong that may be all you really do. 

Why am I looking to work cheap (or even volunteer)? is as a tradeoff for that knowledge and also because I want to find out if this business is as bad as the majority posts on this site say it is.

I know how to run a business and where to get the work I just need to learn the details of this particular one. 

Im not sure Im someones competition but with all the talk of $15 to $25 grass cuts Im not sure what your afraid of. Arent you worth more than that? Why dont you get paid what your worth?

I just offered my services and where I am so if someone out of my area can use a hand (and isnt scared Im going to steal their $15 grass cuts). Im ready to work. 

That is what Im looking for. So no need to guess.


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 30, 2015)

NCnewbie said:


> You'd be better off posting your services on homeadvisor or thumbtack. In this business you're basically asking someone to train their competition in their own area. Not likely to happen. This industry is too cut throat.


Thanks newbie. I appreciate the help and honesty. Ill look into doing just what you said.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

thenewguy said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be better off posting your services on homeadvisor or thumbtack. In this business you're basically asking someone to train their competition in their own area. Not likely to happen. This industry is too cut throat.
> ...


I'd be willing to bet someone would try subbing their subbed $15 grass cuts to you for $10 with the promise of volume. The one national that was decent enough for me to work for through a regional lost their contract to screwguard so I'm finding my way out of this rat race. I work for a few realtors and that's about it. 

Someone could give you a list of everything to do and don't do but honestly the best way to learn is getting screwed over by it. I only learned the photo requirements after I got tired of driving back to the same property for a picture of a empty toilet paper holder. 

I was talking to a landscaper the other day and the pricing to cut trim and blow were competitive with what he charged so he was interested until I told him about the photos, computer time uploading, insurance, coverage areas, and the theory of bidding on work after you do it then getting paid less than what you charged because of a missing picture. 

He felt sorry enough for me he offered me a job.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

thenewguy said:


> By learn the buisness I mean exactly that. I read that there are very specific photograph requirements that someone who thinks the job is just "cut grass and pick up some trash" may not be aware of. Ive read that there are little things that if you dont do they wont pay. These little details and nuances are what Im looking for. I really think there is more to it than just "cut grass and pick up some trash" but I could be wrong that may be all you really do.
> 
> Why am I looking to work cheap (or even volunteer)? is as a tradeoff for that knowledge and also because I want to find out if this business is as bad as the majority posts on this site say it is.
> 
> ...


LOL. I look forward to reading your "I'm getting out of this business" post in about 6 months.

Let me break down you post a little.

Photo requirements? I can't help you there because I don't work for anyone that has ridiculous made up requirements. I'm sure whatever middleman you sign up for will make those very clear upfront so no need to tag along with someone else to learn about them, especially since every middleman will have their own separate photo requirements that will result in you not getting paid. At least you already know that these companies are going to steal from you! That's a start!

You want to work for free as a trade off for knowledge? Got it! Like I guessed in my first post. You want to tag along so you can take advantage of someone elses blood, sweat and tears instead of building a business off of your own hard work.

You know how to run a business and get work, just not this one? Got it!
I can tell you that working for the right clients is the one thing that will make or break you in this business. Almost every one of my post talks about NOT working for middlemen but how to go direct. But of course you are just some newbie who hasn't bothered to spend a few days reading this board. If you did, you would know a little about me and know I'm not butthurt about you or scared that you will steal my $15 lawns!!!

You ask if I'm afraid of you? If I'm worth more then $15 a lawn? Why I don't get paid what I'm worth?
I can tell you again, I'm not afraid of you taking my work!
I have never in my life cut a lawn for less then $75
I get paid WAYYYYYYY more then I'm worth, if anything I OVERCHARGE for my services!

The problem is just like any business, most who start will FAIL. In this business I would say it's a higher % then most businesses.

The problem with YOU, is you want to find that small % who have SUCCEEDED in running a SUCCESSFUL business to let you tag along so you can avoid all of the pitfalls and mistakes. 

No one is afraid of you, it's just when you work hard for something you don't exactly want to give away all your secrets for some cheap labor!

That's whats wrong with this whole damn country!

I bet you have a "Feel the Bern" bumper sticker on you car don't you???

You want someone else to do the hard work and you DESERVE to have a piece of the action. We are STINGY because we wont share our success with you!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Kinda feels like this thread is nearing the end of it's useful life - If you can't treat each other with respect, refrain from posting!
:gunsmilie:


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> LOL.
> 
> You want to work for free as a trade off for knowledge? Got it! Like I guessed in my first post. You want to tag along so you can take advantage of someone elses blood, sweat and tears instead of building a business off of your own hard work.


So, Can I get your client list too?


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> Kinda feels like this thread is nearing the end of it's useful life - If you can't treat each other with respect, refrain from posting!
> :gunsmilie:


You know, this is a public forum promoting I hope, knowledge , good business practices, and of course the pursuit of the almighty dollar. This current thread has a awful lot of negativity for just some new guy just asking for some help in trying to figure out what the heck is going on in the P & P biz. Is this not what this forum is all about ? I don't think "the new guy" is asking for the keys to the kingdom but just some advice or the opportunity to gain some first hand experience. Is this a cut throat business ? of course it is, aren't they all. Always a lot of moaning and groaning about the cheap grasscuts, but have you ever seen what the residential lawn maintenance companies charge ? Ye gads, $25 bucks for a lawn we average at least $65 for. Heck even the lying thieving nationals after paying the 25% bribe is $37.50. Now of course these are prices for a re-cut on an average size lot, not the hazard prone initials. Sure, no ridiculous photos, E&O etc. and all the hoop jumping but residential guys do have to put up with the homeowner staring at them ! I hope I can survive the death from a thousand words I'm sure is forthcoming.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

thenewguy said:


> Hi Contractors,
> 
> Im in Massachusetts north of boston (lowell area). Im looking to work to learn the business. I have a truck. Some tools. I have experience in light plumbing and hvac if that helps. If anyone is interested in another person to help out feel free to email me. Ready to work now. I just want to work and learn. God bless.
> 
> ...


If I was in your area I would help you, this is actually how I got started. I'll answer any questions you have. You'll just have to ignore the angry people.

some background on me, I've only done this work in Florida. I only do Pre-sale Preservation. I've been in business since 2005. In the beggining I worked for local realtors but had issues getting paid by some of them. I started working for Cyprexx in 06 but left them because I took over the Safeguard contract from my mentor and I couldn't keep up with both of them. I worked with Safeguard from 07 to 12 or 13. At the peak of my business I had 8 full time people, a 3k SF shop and 3 trucks runnning. I did this all with cash I earned from Safeguard. I had and still have zero debt. During my time at Safeguard I did a securing that I was sued over and after the claim (140k insurance paid everything) I couldn't justify the cost of renewal, it went from something like 2k a year to like 10k. So I dropped the insurance and consequently Safeguard. Over the next year I wound down my business and today I have one client, I only work for that client and I'm a one man operation ran out of my home.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> If I was in your area I would help you, this is actually how I got started. I'll answer any questions you have. You'll just have to ignore the angry people.
> 
> some background on me, I've only done this work in Florida. I only do Pre-sale Preservation. I've been in business since 2005. In the beggining I worked for local realtors but had issues getting paid by some of them. I started working for Cyprexx in 06 but left them because I took over the Safeguard contract from my mentor and I couldn't keep up with both of them. I worked with Safeguard from 07 to 12 or 13. At the peak of my business I had 8 full time people, a 3k SF shop and 3 trucks runnning. I did this all with cash I earned from Safeguard. I had and still have zero debt. During my time at Safeguard I did a securing that I was sued over and after the claim (140k insurance paid everything) I couldn't justify the cost of renewal, it went from something like 2k a year to like 10k. So I dropped the insurance and consequently Safeguard. Over the next year I wound down my business and today I have one client, I only work for that client and I'm a one man operation ran out of my home.


Your story is unique in some ways but the beginning middle and end are pretty much the same. We once covered 3 states and 2 other metro areas with 21 subcontractors and 7 office staff. Now we run 3 trucks 2 office people and stay within 90 miles of the office. Small, big then small again, seems to be the typical story of P&P.


----------

